# Vids of Air



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Post up your vids in here. 
This is a vid me and my bro made of H20 got some good stuff of [email protected]
http://interface.audiovideoweb...y.qtl


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Vids of Air (Florida Flow)*

thanks man for posting this video here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i like it.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Vids of Air (Rat4Life)*

no prob hopefully in feb i will have another one made up.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Vids of Air (Florida Flow)*

One made by Raderwerks...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GtJhCHbhHC0


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Vids of Air (moacur)*

Hah just saw this! UNU... do you have the footage you were taking that day?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nQR...lated


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Vids of Air (Plain)*

I think this thing is sick!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Vids of Air (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_I think this thing is sick!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


thats a nice piece, what kind of truck is it?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Vids of Air (Rat4Life)*

i really cant tell. im sure someone will chime in and let us know


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Vids of Air (Florida Flow)*

i shouldve let my tank fill to 175 before playing around, but whatever works


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Vids of Air ([email protected])*

Its cool man i was impressed enough to go out and buy it for my car. So i think it did the job.


----------



## sushimi (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Vids of Air (Florida Flow)*

http://interface.audiovideoweb...y.qtl

who sings the song? ... sick vid


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Vids of Air (sushimi)*

frou frou


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Vids of Air (Florida Flow)*

Here is what air is capable of.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...y.htm


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Vids of Air (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
thats a nice piece, what kind of truck is it?

Looks like a Nissan 720 pickup to me


----------



## phantommullet4 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Vids of Air (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_Post up your vids in here. 
This is a vid me and my bro made of H20 got some good stuff of [email protected]
http://interface.audiovideoweb...y.qtl


Watching this video makes me sad about the west coast. When is someone gonna step up and make something happen?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Vids of Air (Florida Flow)*

Check out this T1 BUS








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT436gvx_Rw


----------



## CompressionIgnition (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Vids of Air (Florida Flow)*

Maybe some of you have seen this....its givin me evil thoughts about Benzos








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETOjEUnQO0k
Anyone know what model this is?
Im more of a BMW / VAG guy


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Vids of Air (CompressionIgnition)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CompressionIgnition* »_Maybe some of you have seen this....its givin me evil thoughts about Benzos








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETOjEUnQO0k

sick!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

nice car but looks like his dampeners are shot.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_nice car but looks like his dampeners are shot.

x2


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Vids of Air (Florida Flow)*

The pickup is a 1980 toyota pickup, round fender. He is a member of Toyotaminis.com.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Vids of Air ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here is what air is capable of.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...y.htm

all I can say is holy crap.








I don think I've seen hydraulic cars go that high before.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Vids of Air (5_Cent)*

Mike Kippens Audi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Vids of Air (moacur)*

Couple Benz..2nd vid is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcVj_5Ev6bk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Passat wagon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Vids of Air (moacur)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6G174c6Wzo&NR=1


_Modified by moacur at 4:05 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Vids of Air (moacur)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=S6P...lated
pretty sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

